# Phantom of the Opera - Think of Me



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I love Phantom of the Opera! 

I filmed this video last Oct. Hope you like it.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

It was very nice  Wasn't a huge fan of the Raoul, but its fine haha. I'm a Phantom Fanatic....I have the entire musical memorized lol. Great job!


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice _voce bianche_. I've enjoyed. Congrats


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Photos taken while filming "Think of Me" video.

Oops! See anything wrong here? 









Who left the banana peel on the stage?! LOL


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Not the best I've heard you sing, but your intonation was much much better than in some of your previous efforts but I found that your vibrato can sometimes sound uneven, maybe a sudden increase in dynamic for a very short amount of time due to technical problems with breathing, could you explain this to me? It's good to see that you have improved somewhat anyway. 

As I have stated in previous threads, your performance still lacks emotion and you make what could otherwise be a very innocent but expressive aria into a dull tune. In your next video, please add more dynamics and expression! Take more ntoice of your musicality flaws. Has your teacher been going through this with you? Also, how can you achieve a better tone? Again repeating myself, it still isn't as full as it can be at your age. A good way to get you thinking about these things is to enlighten me on good singing technique and how you think you can achieve better musicality. I'd like to see some self-assessment.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Photos taken while filming the video.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Self-assessment coming soon? I am eagerly awaiting.


----------

